

Dave Goldberg died from severe head trauma after collapsing on treadmill - fraXis
http://mashable.com/2015/05/04/dave-goldberg-cause-of-death/

======
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487055)

